# VIDEO WITH ATTITUDE



## Palladium (Feb 20, 2009)

Well you knew it was bound to happen. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

People get bored and do the damest things. I have a youtube vide that i got some good links scattered around for. I've been getting about 7-10,000 hits here the last couple of days from the new links, so i decided how can i use this. I also got to thinking that most people who refine gold for a hobby never thought they would be doing it they just got interested and decided to pick it up. That's the way it works with most hobbies, you just kind of find it or it finds you. You never knew it really interested you until you were introduced to it. Most times by accident. But the point is you had an interest brought on by something you experienced for the first time. Maybe this will explain.

Anyway watch this please :arrow: :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFOV78Pi358


----------



## Palladium (Feb 20, 2009)

Cash for kids.com :lol: :lol: :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v9ErR61-UA&feature=related


----------



## Palladium (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's an investigation of the cash4gold.com scam.

Part # 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUUf6lB7o54&feature=channel


Part #2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-djAdII49_o&eurl=http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=36464


----------



## istari9 (Feb 21, 2009)

This is why I am able to buy gold for a fair profit and everyone is happy!
Thanks for the video's. 

 Ray


----------

